# Auswirkungen Anhänger auf 4-Gelenker



## Eleven (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo Bergwerkler,

wie seht ihr die Auswirkungen vom Anhängerbetrieb auf den Faunus LSD Rahmen?
Frage deshalb - fahre seit Beginn des Jahres mit einem Chariot CX Anhänger, gestern ohne - beim ersten stärkeren Einfedern des Hinterbaus macht es Knacks.
Der obere Knochen hat seine feste Verbindung mit dem Dämpfer eingebüst und beide sind nach unten durchgesackt.

Ok, es kann jetzt generell sein, dass die Schraube bisher noch nie nachgezogen wurde - ich vermute jedoch eher, dass das mit der "anderen" belastung des Anhänger zusammen hängt?

Gruß,
Eleven


----------



## RolsRacer (28. Mai 2009)

Wo hast Du den Hänger denn festgemacht?
Ich vermute direkt an der linken? Hinterachse unter den Schnellspanner?

Grundsätzlich hast Du im Anhängerbetrieb vor allem Zugkräfte. Das ist unproblematisch.
Durch die einseitige Aufhängung aber auch Torsionskräfte. 
Ohne es berechnet zu haben, würde ich mal darauf tippen, dass die nicht so groß sind, das es zum Brauch kommen kann.

D.h. ich vermute nicht, dass der Anhänger Deinen Schaden verursacht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eleven (31. Mai 2009)

Servus RolsRacer,

wenigstens eine gute Seele die hier noch was reinschreibt 

Ich hab es glaub ich ein wenig unglücklich formuliert - nicht der Knochen ist gebrochen sonder die Schraube zwischen Knochen und Dämpfer.
Da das Bike erst Anfang des Jahres beim Service war vermute ich eben einen Zusammenhang mit dem Anhänger.

Anhänger hängt hinten links, ja.

Gruß,
Eleven


----------



## Dan_Oldb (31. Mai 2009)

Viele Hersteller testen das selber, ob ein Anhänger zu Problemen führt oder nicht. Ich würde da direkt mal nachfragen, ob es eine Freigabe gibt.

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## SLichti (1. Juni 2009)

Freigabe?? Das hat m.E. noch niemand getestet...
Welchen Dämpfer hast Du? DT Swiss in 190 mm EBL mit BW-eigenem "Knochen", oder die DT Swiss Lösung?
Welche Umlenkwippe ist verbaut? Schwarz mit "Vorsatz" oder die silberne mit direkter Anlenkung?
Welche Anhängevorichtung hast Du? Die lange Ersatzachse/Spanner oder eine direkte Aufnahme?
Glaube auch nicht das das einknicken mit dem Hänger zusammenhängt...

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## wap (1. Juni 2009)

RolsRacer schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hast Du im Anhängerbetrieb vor allem Zugkräfte. Das ist unproblematisch.


Neben den Torsionskräften nicht zu mißachten sind m.E. die Kräfte, die beim Bremsen (besonders bergab) entstehen. Wenn der Hänger (10Kilo) + Kind (bis 40 Kilo sind wohl von Chariot zugelassen) von hinten drücken, kommt einiges zusammen.

Ich kenne aber diesen "Knochen" nicht und ob er damit Probleme haben könnte..


----------



## Eleven (2. Juni 2009)

SLichti schrieb:


> Freigabe?? Das hat m.E. noch niemand getestet...
> Welchen Dämpfer hast Du? DT Swiss in 190 mm EBL mit BW-eigenem "Knochen", oder die DT Swiss Lösung?
> Welche Umlenkwippe ist verbaut? Schwarz mit "Vorsatz" oder die silberne mit direkter Anlenkung?
> Welche Anhängevorichtung hast Du? Die lange Ersatzachse/Spanner oder eine direkte Aufnahme?
> ...



Servus Stefan,

es ist der DT-Swiss Dämpfer mit dem (denke ich) Bergwerk eigenem Knochen. An diesem hat es übrigens die kleinen Arretierungsnasen zum Dämpfer hin abgeschert - Dämpfer und Knochen in die Flucht zu bringen ist jetzt ein Glücksspiel.
Umlenkwippe ist die silberne mit direkter Anlenkung und der Hänger ist über den langen Spanner verbunden.

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## SLichti (8. Juni 2009)

@eleven
..hmm ob das mal nicht schon VOR dem Hängerbetrieb schon so war?!
Wenn Du es nochmal versuchen willst mit dem System melde Dich, hab meines Wissens noch von den "Knochen" da.
Ansonsten wechseln auf das haltbarere System:
Hier der erste Dämpfer in der Übersicht

Du brauchst dann allerdings auch eine neue Dämpferwippe (schwarz mit der "nase" nach vorne)

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## losty (5. Juli 2009)

Hmm... hat schon jemand nen Bob Yak an nem Faunus TT ausprobiert?
Der ist am Schnellspanner befestigt... auf beiden Seiten...
Beim Faunus TT ist noch Originalwippe, etc und der Rock Shox SID Dämpfer montiert...

Vielen Dank & Grüße,
Jochen


----------



## SLichti (6. Juli 2009)

@losty
ob das mit dem Bob schon jemand am TT getestet hat kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, aber das Pfadfinder war mit dem Teil schon einige Zeit in Norwegen unterwegs...
Lief alles ohne Probleme... 
Sollte durch die beidseitige Aufhängung aber auch am TT keine Probleme machen.

Wenn Du auf eine längere Tour damit willst, solltest Du am Faunus allerdings einige andere Punkte vorher kontrollieren! 
Hier insbesondere Kettenstrebe im vorderen Teil und die Dämpferwippe auf Risse... Auch sollte die Dämpferschraube KEIN durchgehendes Gewinde mehr aufweisen!

Stefan


----------



## losty (6. Juli 2009)

Oha... das klingt ja nach doch eher schwereren Qualitätsmängeln beim Faunus TT?
Also das ist nicht die erste Tour mit dem Rad (bisher mit Satteltaschen) und ich hatte da bisher noch keine Probleme, von daher bin ich jetzt pauschal einfach mal zuversichtlich...  Anyway: Danke für den Hinweis... werd mir die Sachen heute abend mal ansehen... 

Grüße,
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bentech (8. Juli 2009)

Bei Aevon geht es mit Fullys ganz gut !


----------



## wolfi_1 (10. Juli 2009)

Bentech schrieb:


> Bei Aevon geht es mit Fullys ganz gut !



Schaut sehr nett aus !



Bentech schrieb:


> Bentech le Vosgien.. Produkt aus die Vogesen.



Vogesen - Elsass ?
Das ist doch dort, wo die Leute weder richtig französisch noch richtig deutsch sprechen können 
(Hat aber auch seinen Reiz ....zumindest sind die meisten recht liebenswert)

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Bentech (11. Juli 2009)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Vogesen - Elsass ?
> Das ist doch dort, wo die Leute weder richtig französisch noch richtig deutsch sprechen können
> (Hat aber auch seinen Reiz ....zumindest sind die meisten recht liebenswert)



Pass auf! Vogesen und Elsass sind nicht gleich !!! Ich bin von der richtige Seite... Vogesen! 

Es stimmt aber, dass ich schlecht Französisch und auch noch schlechter Deutsch sprechen kann... ja in die Berge braucht man mit die Wildtiere nicht so viel zu reden!

Ben


----------

